# Colin McRae Dirt 2



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Check this out;










































I've been told those are in game screenshots :argie: :doublesho
Looking forward to this, as long as they sort the handling out properly it should be awesome.

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/955/955139p1.html

Can't wait for more pictures now!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cant wait.......first one was good


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good can't wait for that one. :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

i make game concept shots like that on a daily basis and no chance they're ingame screenies - there made as target shots to give 3d game artists(such as myself) an idea on the lighting and final feel you want to achieve, i did a similar thing for COD 5


and i think dirt 2 will still be as rubbish and unrealistic as the first one

richard burns rally is the daddy when it comes to rally games, amazing to drive


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

buckas said:


> and i think dirt 2 will still be as rubbish and unrealistic as the first one
> 
> richard burns rally is the daddy when it comes to rally games, amazing to drive


I completley agree. Not a rally game I know but forza 2 still does it for me.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Definately not ingame screenshots, but they do look good. Never played the first one though.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Having looked at them properly, the top 1 and the bottom 2 aren't ingame, they're clearly renders giving an impression of the looks, but the others could be. Having played Killzone 2 properly now, I know the PS3 is at least capable of some jaw dropping graphics! Not so sure about the 360 though.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Having looked at them properly, the top 1 and the bottom 2 aren't ingame, they're clearly renders giving an impression of the looks, but the others could be. Having played Killzone 2 properly now, I know the PS3 is at least capable of some jaw dropping graphics! Not so sure about the 360 though.


when we worked on cod5 and juiced 2 the spec on models/mesh/textures etc was exactly the same for ps3 and x360

drew


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

buckas said:


> and i think dirt 2 will still be as rubbish and unrealistic as the first one


Totally disagree - Dirt was a great game very playable just what I want from a rally game on a games console. I hope Dirt 2 builds on the first. Will pick this up on launch for sure


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

bluevortex said:


> Totally disagree - Dirt was a great game very playable just what I want from a rally game on a games console. I hope Dirt 2 builds on the first. Will pick this up on launch for sure


I agree, i really enjoyed Dirt, had to have steering wheel and pedals tho. Heart racing by mid stage which only good games can do.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

bluevortex said:


> Totally disagree - Dirt was a great game very playable just what I want from a rally game on a games console.


hold the accelerator down and just steer; arcadey, unrealistic toss - fair enough :wave:


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

buckas said:


> hold the accelerator down and just steer; arcadey, unrealistic toss - fair enough :wave:


You sure your not mixing up sega rally and the likes which is not even a driving game just pure arcade crap?

Hold accelerator down on Dirt and you wont be making any sort of times just backwards into trees or whatever but certainly not going to make it round, I havent found any other rally game this good, maybe without steering wheel and pedals it is very different but with, it is an awesome game.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

RBR > all


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

buckas said:


> when we worked on cod5 and juiced 2 the spec on models/mesh/textures etc was exactly the same for ps3 and x360
> 
> drew


That's because they were on both platforms. Killzone 2 looks better than anything I've seen on the 360. As does GT5: Prologue now that I think about it.

Anyway regarding Dirt 2, I've been told they're all target renders and none are ingame screenshots. Boo!


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

buckas said:


> hold the accelerator down and just steer; arcadey, unrealistic toss - fair enough :wave:


again I disagree  I did not find that to be the case at all


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I am still playing DiRT and think it's OK except the way the cars flip (which would snap your neck, even the big rigs!!)

Never played RBR and cannot get into Forza2 AT all.

I love GRID as well.


----------

